# Amp Tech/Builder Chassis Stand



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

"Hey, you should build a stand for amp tech/builders to lay there various amps on while servicing"

Built...:food-smiley-015:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a neat idea. Nicely executed.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

very cool.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Here are plans for a similar one if you're into DIY:

http://www.trinityamps.com/ForumGallery/trinity/Amp_Cradle.pdf


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Cool, the trinity is awesome. you could put plier/snip holders on there somewhere as well as places on the front to hold wire, solder, resistors, caps, pots etc. 

I coved the top of the sides on mine to hold stuff like resistors or pencils. Thought about putting handles on it but didn't.

There is also a way to make it where the chassis spins 360 degrees.

I just like that it os made super stout, glued up with screws too, and made of premium timber.

White pine or plywood is not my favorite building material


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I was going to mention the plans on the Trinity forum .:food-smiley-004:


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Cool, Trinity is a good stand at a good price, not sure how strong they are. this red oak is strong as hell.

Here's my build thread if anyone wants to build their own, it's not too difficult, but it does take a few jigs like a circle router and plunge router templates.

http://www.atlas-stands.com/index.php/forum/9-atlas-stands/179-amp-builders-chassis-stand-oak


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

the first new tube amp build has began!


----------

